

Gothamist's Jake Dobkin, Metro reporter 2.0: "Dude, I just unfollowed you" - jrlevine
http://blog.news.me/post/19678978492/getting-the-news-jake-dobkin

======
rexf
As someone who primarily uses Google Reader (RSS feeds include Gothamist), his
news gathering process is interesting:

Jake starts with:

    
    
       Facebook
       Twitter
       Google+
       Flickr
       Stellar
    

Then he goes to RSS, organized by:

    
    
       Aggregators (Techmeme/Mediagazer)
       Local Competing Sources (NYTimes local blog, etc)
       National News (NYTimes, etc)
    

In my own experience, Twitter is good for quick news scanning, whereas RSS is
great for reading "everything".

